# Odd old cast iron pot/potjie?/cauldron?



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I have been blessed with receiving my g-grand mother's CI Bean pot shaped pot from my mother. I can't find any internet photo's of one exactly like it-sorry. It's shaped like a potbelly stove with a rib in the middle. Has an 8 on the bottom - but it's not 8 inches across- bigger so I'm guessing that means 8 qt. It looks like it'd hold 8 qts. It sits on tiny legs-maybe an inch tall. The domed lid isn't a super tight snug fit, but it's okay. The underside of the lid has nubs. The bale seems original and is fine. This is not like the potjie photo's I saw- it's taller/smaller diameter...with a waist sorta.

(((I am so excited. ))) I have skillets and griddles and now this pot. 
The problem: It endured a house fire back in the 1980's. I noted no warps or cracks. It is rusty-bumpy on the outside, a little pitted maybe, but mom has it fairly seasoned inside the pot, and it's smooth there.

What should I try to knock the rust off with on the outside of the pot...steel wool? 

TIA,
scrt crk *who camps with packgoats and wants to learn more about cooking over fires.*


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

I usually clean cast iron by soaking in lye water.Some people will say not to do that,but I learned that trick from a woman who was far older than I'll ever be.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Sounds like a pot to use by removing the eye on a wood stove and inserting it in there, will boil water much quicker or with a smaller fire. Gets the grease hotter if rendering, frying donuts or french fries....James


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

I couldn't get the link to work here, but I found an identical piece for sale on ebay called an FB & Co ...8... 2 gallon cauldron pot. Says it is circa 1860's. Yep that is the time line for mine also. So excited...

NOW...how to get the rust off, without damaging the metal. It's not thin, but it's also not a super heavy walled C.I. pot.

-scrt crk


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

you could try Electrolysis.

Basically your knocking the oxygen loose reversing the rusting process.


----------



## secretcreek (Jan 24, 2010)

||Downhome|| said:


> you could try Electrolysis.
> 
> Basically your knocking the oxygen loose reversing the rusting process.


I saw that done on a rusty skillet in a Green Dean youtube video ( eat the weeds). I'll bet my FIL could figure out the wiring for that...he's 83 and a depression baby who can do anything with anything...

-scrt crk


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My neighbor lady has an antique store, she cleans and seasons a lot of cast iron. She starts the cleaning process by soaking the piece in White Vinegar...takes all the rust off.
Check the pot every couple of days.

So if you are only wanting the outside done, fill a bucket with vinegar and place the pan in the bucket, weigh it down enough to get the vinegar up to the top.
The vinegar will cause a bit of a mess (ask me how I know...~lol~...) because it will bubble and foam.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

secretcreek said:


> I saw that done on a rusty skillet in a Green Dean youtube video ( eat the weeds). I'll bet my FIL could figure out the wiring for that...he's 83 and a depression baby who can do anything with anything...
> 
> -scrt crk


all you need is a dc current (battery charger)


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

There is a great article in Grit this month on cast iron and he covers everything. Might can pull it up on their website.


----------



## D Lynn (May 26, 2008)

My hubby has cleaned many a cast iron frying pan. First he sands it with a fine paper, then again with a finer wet sand paper, then finishing with steel wool. Then soak it all over with peanut oil and bake it in the oven to cure it as you would a new one. Hope this helps.


----------

